# homemade scent killer recipe



## Gamikatsu (Dec 2, 2012)

Found this a few weeks back.  Made a gallon.  Applied to a really smelly gym bag with leftover socks and drawers....let me tell you....
 Works better than any commercial spray ive used.... three times now ive had foxes within feet of me downwind... unaware i existed.  Ground hunting no blind.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/kentucky/2006/07/make-homemade-scent-killing-deodorant

At 5 dollars a gallon...
 Give it a shot.


----------



## rutman (Dec 3, 2012)

gonna try it today. thanks for posting


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 3, 2012)

how much of everything did you use?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2012)

I have followed this recipe and later I made one slight change for future batches.  Instead of a cup of baking soda, I used 1/2 cup.  A whole cup is hard to dissolve in the liquid and the spray is kind of gritty and really leaves a white residue if it gets on your binoculars, bow, truck, etc.

As far as effectiveness, I'm totally convinced this is as effective as any commercial spray out there, and when you can make a gallon for $3 or so, I really hose down everything with it.

2 cups distilled water
2 cups hydrogen peroxide (brown bottle stuff you put on cuts and scrapes)
1/2 cup baking soda
1 oz scent free shampoo

Distilled water is about $.97 per gallon
Peroxide is $.88 per pint
Baking soda is $3 for a 1lb box
You've probably already got scent free shampoo

You can make gallons for next to nothing.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 3, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> how much of everything did you use?


HIT THE NEXT BUTTON ON THAT SITE

How It's Done
*Step 1:* Shop 
  Assemble the ingredients:
  2 cups (16 ounces) 3% hydrogen peroxide
  2 cups (16 ounces) distilled water
  ¿¿ cup baking soda
  1 ounce unscented shampoo (available at drug or health-food stores)    
*Step 2:* Mix
  Gently combine all the ingredients in a large bowl until the baking  soda dissolves. Pour this mixture into a 1-gallon lidded container, such  as a milk jug. Let it sit for three days with the lid on loosely to  allow gases to escape.    
*Step 3:* Bottle 
  Fill a  plastic bottle that has a trigger sprayer with the scent killer. It must  be clean, so buy a new one from a hardware store or online  (usplastics.com).    
*Step 4:* Wipe 
  To make  scent-killing wipes, place plain brown multifold paper towels-"the kind  that come in stacks, not on a roll-"in a small plastic tub with an  airtight lid. Cover them with scent killer and let it soak in. Pour out  excess liquid and replace the lid. Now you can wipe down boots, bows,  and stands, and even use a towel or two to neutralize the sweat you  produce shinnying up that perfect white oak.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 3, 2012)

good advice thanks yall


----------



## mr10ss (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep, that peroxide will off gas, especially combined with surfactants, don't skip the part for allowing the gasses to escape unless you are using vented containers. Don't know for sure if you actually need that much peroxide either. The baking soda is probably doing most of the work after the peroxide has vented.


----------



## respro (Dec 3, 2012)

I love threads like this. Nothing like sportsmen helping sportsmen.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 4, 2012)

respro said:


> I love threads like this. Nothing like sportsmen helping sportsmen.



I agree^^^^^ Thanks for the info!!


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 4, 2012)

The peroxide kills the bacteria from our bodies and sweat. I don't know if this is overkill or not myself but they did the work so I'll follow the recipe. I know it is one very important component. 

It is just like old stank running shoes. Want 'em to stop stinking kill the bacteria and throw them in the freezer believe it or not and they don't stink after...Crazy I know.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 4, 2012)

Yep, I read a "scientific" explanation of why this recipe works and if I recall correctly....

Distilled water, unlike most tap water, has no chemicals/chemical smells

Peroxide kills live bacteria on contact

Baking soda absorbs existing scent 

Shampoo changes something about the surface tension in the water so it doesn't bead, but instead soaks into cloth.


----------



## scott30415 (Dec 4, 2012)

The HS scent-a-way soap works best in the mix. 2 cap fulls to the mix, the anti bacterial in the soap also helps with effectiveness.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Dec 5, 2012)

From what ive read.... the perixide and baking soda creates a strong oxidizer... it will rust exposed metal very fast.  It oxidizes the scents it contacts into something else.... that critters dont seem to mind.  But its very cheap and very very effective.  More so than any commercial spray


 Does leave a white residue on stuff tho... wipes away easily however.

Yall are quite welcome... hope everyone uses this stuff....dont hesitate... make it!!!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh.  To get the soda to disolve better... put the peroxide and water on a pot on the stove... heat just until its completely disolved stirring constantly with a wire wisk... does not settle at all using this method.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 6, 2012)

It won't dissolve because its not a commercial grade baking soda.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine disolved completely, no settling, no sediment on teh bottom, nothing.  Family dollar brand 89 cent box...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> It won't dissolve because its not a commercial grade baking soda.



The first recipe I found online called for 1 cup of baking soda.  Other recipes cut it in half.  When using 1/2 cup, it all dissolves.


----------



## Farmer Black (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been doing this for years.... It definitely works, remember to leave the cap loose it will bubble and outgas for about 3 days. I first tried it on an old shop rag that I poured gas on. let the gas evaporate then  put it on the rag. gas scent is gone. My wife uses it to spray all sorts stinky of things around the house now


----------



## JimLandt (Dec 8, 2012)

I have read that this concoction is effective at removing skunk odor too, which makes it pretty powerful, if true...


----------



## JimLandt (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried making it this afternoon using 1/2 cup of baking soda, Kroger brand. I couldn't get it to all dissolve. Does it dissolve better over a few days? I guess if not I'll try heating it... I also used 2 capfulls of the HS Scents shampoo. It sure is foamy. I'm hoping it looks better after reacting for a few days. I'm not looking forward to spraying stuff with green foamy slime with a white powder residue... LOL!


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been doing this for years too. The only problem I have had is that it clogs cheap spray bottles. I had to buy a bottle of scent spray just for the bottle. But it works great, is super cheap, and makes me wonder why anyone would buy scent spray.


----------



## rutman (Nov 7, 2019)

Bump... old but a good one


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks Rutman! Never saw this, but I screenshot it!


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 24, 2019)

I tried that recipe and used it in warm weather. Seemed to be OK ? Probably work even better with a cover scent ? I'm not spraying anything wet on me in the winter unless its on my soles. Pre treating and air drying should work though ?


----------

